# كتاب شرح بريمافيرا 6 الاصدار الثامن وحتى 8.2



## foratfaris (15 يناير 2013)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :56:
أرجو ان تكونوا جميعا ً بخير وصحة جيدة
أقدم لكم كتاب Oracle Primavera P6V8 
Project and portfolio management وذلك حتى النسخة v8.2
من تأليف Da ni el L. Will iams, PhD El ai ne Bri tt Kr azer, PMP
لعام 2012
- ما ارجوه منكم الدعاء لي ولاهلنا في سورية 
رابط التحميل
Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu
أدخل الحروف في يسار الصفحة ثم زر التحميل


----------



## حسام الحو (15 يناير 2013)

اتشرف بأن أكون أول مشارك بالموضوع فجزاك الله خيرا على حرصك على مشاركتنا لك بالعلم المميز .
ندعو الله لك بالتوفيق والسداد وان يفرج عن أهلنا بسوريا ويحفظهم من كل سوء وأن يعجل سبحانه بزوال الظلم والظالمين وأن تعود سوريا الجميلة الى سابق عهدها من خير وسلام .


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (15 يناير 2013)

*لم يبق لنا سوى الله بعد تخلي الصديق والعدو عن سورية الحبيبة 
اللهم احفظ الشام من كل مكروه
لك كل الشكر اخي العزيز*


----------



## أنس بن وليد (15 يناير 2013)

*مشكور أخى الكريم .. جارى التحميل .. أسأل الله عز وجل أن يحمع شتات العرب أجمعين ولله نفسى ياتى اليوم اللى يكون فيه العرب على قلب رجل واحد لكننا معنا سلاح الدعاء فقد قال بعض الصحابة إنى لا أحمل هم الاجابة ولكنى أحمل هم الدعاء يقول ذلك لانه على يقين انه إذا ألهم الدعاء فإن الاجابة معه .. شكرا لك أخى مرة اخرى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
*​


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kazali016 (18 يناير 2013)

اللهم احفظ سوريا من كل مكروه ونسألك ياالله النصر عاجلا غير آجل


----------



## nah5 (19 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 فبراير 2013)

بوركت


----------



## kazali016 (13 فبراير 2013)

لك الله ياسوريا


----------



## foratfaris (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
​


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (15 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## kazali016 (15 أبريل 2013)

ندعو الله لك بالتوفيق والسداد وان يفرج عن أهلنا بسوريا ويحفظهم من كل سوء وأن يعجل سبحانه بزوال الظلم والظالمين وأن تعود سوريا الجميلة الى سابق عهدها من خير وسلام .


----------



## adeb11 (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ونتوجه بدعائنا الى الحق سبحانه وندعوه باسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى ان يحقن دماء المسلمين في شامنا المباركة وان يرد كيد الكائدين وينصرنا على القوم الظالمين اللهم عجل فرجك ياكريم وانصر عبادك المستضعفين ؟ اخي الكريم ان امكن رفع الكتاب الى موقع اخر لان المقوع الحالي بعد البدء بالتحميل يتوقف ويرفض المتابعة فارجو التكرم بمعالجة الوضع ولك كل الشكر


----------



## محمودعسل (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك علم ينتفع به 
حفظ الله سوريا ومصر وكل الدول العربية والاسلامية


----------



## أبو مضر الشرع (28 أبريل 2013)

الله يفرج على اهلنا واختنا في سوريا


----------



## aassaker (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ندعو الله لك بالتوفيق والسداد وان يفرج عن أهلنا بسوريا ويحفظهم من كل سوء وأن يعجل سبحانه بزوال الظلم والظالمين وأن تعود سوريا الجميلة الى سابق عهدها من خير وسلام 
,أسأل الله عز وجل أن يحمع شتات العرب أجمعين والله نفسى ياتى اليوم اللى يكون فيه العرب على قلب رجل واحد لكننا معنا سلاح الدعاء فقد قال بعض الصحابة إنى لا أحمل هم الاجابة ولكنى أحمل هم الدعاء يقول ذلك لانه على يقين انه إذا ألهم الدعاء فإن الاجابة معه .. شكرا لك أخى مرة اخرى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mriad1974 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم ووفقك الله ونصر أهل سوريا على الظلم والعدوان .


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ، وامنكم من كل شر و سؤ وبلاء و رد كيد الظالمين عنكم .. اللهم آمين


----------



## م.محمد2007 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا.. اللهم أمنا فى أوطاننا واكفنا شر خلقك يالله


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (4 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## adeb11 (15 نوفمبر 2014)

MAHMOUDKA قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير


جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ونبتهل الى المولى الكريم ان يفرج عن بلاد المسلمين عامة وعن سورية الحبيبة خاصة فرجا قريبا انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير


----------



## محمد عبد العليم مح (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mister.civil (3 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير وفرج الله على اخواننا في سوريا


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
الله يحفظ الشام وأهلها


----------



## ناصف على (17 أغسطس 2015)

برجاء الرد على هذا الاستفسار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t516975.html


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (6 أكتوبر 2015)

اللهم فرج عن أهلنا في سوريا و اليمن و العراق و ليبيا


----------

